# Re:second msg



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

This is absolutely normal but if you are worried contact the physician who is treating you.

Embryos implant around day 4/5 so not long to go now!!

Regards,

Peter



deborah said:


> Peter,
> Another question ! Embies have been in 2 days now and I have a low down "grumbling" pain like period pain, I am in a panic, is this it? or is it just everything settling down?? Also how long after E/T do embies take to implant? I heard it was 2-5 days, is this correct?
> Deborah


----------

